# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Skandaloze : Në Kosove, paga mesatare eshte ~2500 në vit. Ramush Haradinaj harxhon

## Le dévoué

ÇIFTI HARADINAJ, 20 MIJË EURO PËR PËRVJETORIN E MARTESËS (VIDEO)


Ish kryeministri i Kosovës i akuzuar për krime lufte në Gjykatën e Hagës, Ramush Haradinaj ka festuar ditëlindjen e tij si dhe 10 vjetorin e martesës me gazetaren Anita Haradinaj.

Kjo festë u mbajt në lokalet më luksoze në Prishtinë dhe bëhet e ditur se e gjitha kushtoi mbi 20.000 euro. Pjata për person ka kushtuar 28 euro dhe duke e mbledhur ketu edhe shumën e tavolinave, rreth 800 së bashku kanë arritur vlerën 17.640 euro. Nikoqirët janë kujdesur edhe për dekorin, si mbulesat që kanë kushtuar mbi 700 euro, lulet e freskëta mbi 1000 euro, instalacionet, pishina etj.

Mysafirë kanë qenë politikanë, artistë, miq, familjarë, dhe gjithcka ka shkuar ashtu siq e kanë paraparë Anita dhe Ramushi. Për kënaqësinë e mysafirëve ishtë përkujdesur këngëtari Nysret Muqiqi, ndërsa më vonë ka kënduar Dafina Zeqiri për t'i argëtuar edhe më shumë mysafirët. Prezente ka qenë edhe shefja e shtetit Atifete Jahjaga. si për desert ishin edhe fishekzjarret në qiell që edhe ato arrinin një shumë të madhe parash./albtime.com/

----------


## Le dévoué

Kulla e Ramush Haradinës ne Glloxhan : 





Kjo kulle, siç shihet nuk u ndertua me kasht !

----------


## Le dévoué

Kjo Harley Davidson, qe me se paku kushton 30'000 Euro, nuk i zbriti nga qielli !




Haraç !

----------


## Le dévoué

Kjo shtepi me vlere 1 milion Euro,


Nuk blehet me pagen e deputetit kosovar !


Shtepia e Ramush Haraçit :



Kur do t'i kerkojn llogari secilit politikan i cili pasurohet mbrenda nates ? Vetem ate dit, shqiptaret mund te perparojn, e kurr me par !!

----------


## mesia4ever

Ju kurre se keni kritikuar AAK-ne dhe Ramush 'Haracin' (sic thua ti) me heret, tani kur po ju thone troc se jemi shqiptare dhe do te mbesim te tille ju e kritikoni per 'harac'. Mos u ngut, se ty ste intereson Kosova e Shqiperia, puno ti per shtet se pari e pastaj kritikoji tjeret. Mirembetsh

----------


## Ziti

a filluat me i sulmue heronjte e kosoves a?

----------


## Le dévoué

> Ju kurre se keni kritikuar AAK-ne dhe Ramush 'Haracin' (sic thua ti) me heret, tani kur po ju thone troc se jemi shqiptare dhe do te mbesim te tille ju e kritikoni per 'harac'. Mos u ngut, se ty ste intereson Kosova e Shqiperia, puno ti per shtet se pari e pastaj kritikoji tjeret. Mirembetsh


Mos me luaj loje fjalesh o mesi, hapi syt pakës se shqiptar edhe Hashim Thaci eshte, po shih se si e gjunjezoi Kosoven ! Ne perendim, politikanet kan shpenzuar me pak se 100 euro per deshirat e tyre "extravagante" dhe jan liçensuar nga partia, nga shteti e nga shoqeria dhe asnjehere nuk u arsyetuan duke then se : Ky i tha vetit gjerman, zvicrran, hollandez, anglez,..prandaj "ka te drejt" (te konsumon haram) ! 

"Hero" i Kosoves, nuk duhet doemos te jete edhe Hajduk i Kosovës ! Un personalisht kam dhene para per çlirimin e tij kur u be fushata "Me Ramushin" ! Sot shokët e tij te luftes ka 50€ ne muajt i marrin, e jo 50'000 ! Tani s'po perparon Kosova,... jo po t'doket !

----------


## Antiproanti

> a filluat me i sulmue heronjte e kosoves a?


Heronjte nuk perzihen ne politike...
Kush perzihet ne politike eshte politikan. Dhe cdo politikan mund te "sulmohet."

----------


## Albo

Se pari, shqiptaret duhet te heqin dore nga idete marksiste ku cdo njeri me para sulmohet publikisht. Ne kapitalizem, nuk eshte krim te jesh i pasur. Perkundrazi, te gjithe jane te lire te punojne e fitojne sa te mundin, per aq kohe sa e bejne konform ligjeve te atij vendi dhe ne menyre te ndershme. Nuk duhet te krijojme xhelozira apo smira per pasurine e dikujt, por objektivi duhet te jete qe te gjithe shqiptaret te punojne e fitojne, duke rritur keshtu mireqenien e tyre familjare.

Se dyti, shqiptaret duhet te mesojne qe te respektojne lirine individuale dhe te drejten e privatesise se cdo shqiptari, jo vetem nje ministri. Nese dikush ka deshire te harxhoje $100 apo $100,000 per te bere djalin synet apo per te festuar ne dasem, kjo eshte e drejta e gjithesecilit dhe nuk duhet gjykuar por duhet respektuar. Cfare te hyn ne xhep apo ne pune ty se sa para harxhon Haradinaj apo Veli Veliu nga Golloborda per gezimet e tij familjare? Si do te ndiheshe nese mediat do te shkruanin per ty dhe familjen tende neser ne te njejten menyre? Sigurisht qe nuk te vjen mire.

Se treti, shqiptaret duhet te mesojne se kur pasuria e dikujt sulmohet per motive politike, vetem e vetem per te krijuar xhelozira ne elektorat pasi shumica e elektoratit eshte e varfer, kjo nuk i sherben aspak vendit. Gjithe politika kosovare eshte e pasur, ne fakt pasuria e Ramush Haradinaj nuk eshte gje krahasuar me peshkaqenet e krimit te organizuar qe i gjen ne majat e qeverise se Kosoves. Sulmet politike jane te perligjura kur vjen fjala tek pasuria, por jo duke perdorur retoriken komuniste te sulmit ndaj te pasurve e borgjezeve, por duke i kerkuar llogari politikaneve qe te bejne transparencen me publikun: Ku e ka burimin pasuria juaj? Nese eshte krijuar ne rruge ligjore e te ndershme, ta gezosh. Nese eshte e krijuar ne rruge ilegjitime ose nuk je ne gjendje te tregosh burimin e pasurise, ti nuk meriton voten time dhe prokuroria duhet te te hetoje me ligj. Dhe ligji nuk duhet perdorur ne menyre selektive, por duhet te veproje mbi te gjithe njesoj.

Se katerti, nese shoqeria shqiptare do te harxhonte me pak kohe me xhelozira te tilla dhe me shume kohe ne denoncimin e ketyre aferave korruptive e kriminale, kjo do ti sherbente Kosoves dhe te ardhmes se saj. Te gjithe qytetaret e Kosoves e dine se cilet jane njerezit e korruptuar dhe me cfare pislleqesh merren, por askush nuk guxon te denoncoje publikisht ne media dhe ne prokurori keto shkelje. Dhe per aq kohe sa kjo nuk ndodh, simbioza e frikshme e krimit dhe politikes do te vazhdoje dhe si ne Kosove si ne Shqiperi nuk do te jemi duke krijuar shtete ligjore, por do te jemi duke krijuar narko-shtete. Shtete te mberthyer nga trafikantet dhe kriminelet qe kane ne dore pushtetin ekonomik, politik dhe gjithe shteti nuk punon me per llogari te qytetareve, por per llogari te krimit te organizuar.

Se pesti, shqiptaret duhet te mesojne se politika nuk te ben te pasur dhe shteti nuk krijon vende pune. Vende pune krijon biznesi privat. Ai biznesi i vogel qe hap nje restorant apo nje dyqan, ai qe merr nje risk duke investuar ne nje fushe te caktuar dhe duke marre ne pune njerez te kualifikuar. Shumica e shqiptareve ende besojne se vendet e punes ne vend i krijon shteti dhe politika dhe jo sistemi kapitalist privat. Qeveria nuk eshte pergjegjese per jeten tuaj dhe te familjes suaj, puna juaj. Ajo qe i jep jete ekonomise se vendit eshte inisiativa private e qytetareve te atij vendi. Kjo eshte e vertete ne Kosove e Shqiperi, kjo eshte e vertete ne cdo vend demokratik te botes se qyteteruar.

Albo

----------


## Fehmikaciu

,,,EDHE KJO ISHTE PJES E LOJES!!(ORGJIT NE PALLATIN E MARKE ANTONIT KU HELMOHEN DHE  VRITEN TE GJITHE PJESTARET E SENATIT DHE KONZUJT) ,,,,PO TE MOS ISHTE LOJE DO TI PERSHENDETIM *MARION* DHE *SULN*(QENET E MARK ANTONIT-PASI ATA ISHIN TE NGORDHUR )NE ELIZE(PARAJSA ROMAKE),,,
                                                             VITI 44-p.e.s Dialogu me OKTAVIANIN pak or para HELMIMIT MASIV

----------


## Antiproanti

> Se pari, shqiptaret duhet te heqin dore nga idete marksiste ku cdo njeri me para sulmohet publikisht. Ne kapitalizem, nuk eshte krim *te jesh* i pasur. Perkundrazi, te gjithe jane te lire te punojne e fitojne sa te mundin, per aq kohe sa e bejne *konform ligjeve te atij vendi dhe ne menyre te ndershme*. Nuk duhet te krijojme xhelozira apo smira per pasurine e dikujt, por objektivi duhet te jete qe te gjithe shqiptaret te punojne e fitojne, duke rritur keshtu mireqenien e tyre familjare.


_Te jesh_ i pasur nuk eshte e barabarte me _te behesh_ i pasur...
Eshte pikerisht dyshimi absolutisht i bazuar per prejardhjen e dyshimte te pasurise se personazhit te kesaj teme dhe personave te ngjashem.
Gjasat qe kjo pasuri te jete arritur me "_mundin_", "_...konform ligjeve dhe ne menyre te ndershme_" eshte pothuajse e barabarte me zero. Prandaj, njerzit qe e kane njohur dhe i njohin relativisht mire te kaluaren dhe te tashmen e personave te tille me te drejte nuk jane te bindur se pasuria e tille eshte arritur ne menyre te ligjshme dhe te ndershme.
Fakti qe prejardhja e sakte e pasuria e njerezve te tille, me pushtet, sidomos ne "shtete" si Kosova, nuk mund te hetohet lehte ose fare, nuk do te thote se pasuria e tille duhet te shpallet e ligjshme dhe dyshimi i bazuar i njerezve jolegjitim.
Eshte detyre e personit te pasur, ne vecanti kur njekohesisht behet fjale per figura te njohura politike dhe te pushtetit, qe ta sqaroje publikun/zgjedhesin per prejardhjen e pasurise. 





> Se dyti, shqiptaret duhet te mesojne qe te respektojne lirine individuale dhe te drejten e privatesise se cdo shqiptari, jo vetem nje ministri. Nese dikush ka deshire te harxhoje $100 apo $100,000 per te bere djalin synet apo per te festuar ne dasem, kjo eshte e drejta e gjithesecilit dhe nuk duhet gjykuar por duhet respektuar. Cfare te hyn ne xhep apo ne pune ty se sa para harxhon Haradinaj apo Veli Veliu nga Golloborda per gezimet e tij familjare? Si do te ndiheshe nese mediat do te shkruanin per ty dhe familjen tende neser ne te njejten menyre? Sigurisht qe nuk te vjen mire.


E drejta e privatesise se personave me interes publik nuk eshte e barabarte me te drejten e privatesise se personave privat...
Tematizimi i shumes se harxhuar duhet te kuptohet perseri vetem sio argument per dyshimet e bazuara mbi prejardhjen e pasurise dhe jo si paragjykim i thjeshte.
Paragjykim do te ishte vetem atehere, kur personi ne fjale eshte pronar i ligjshem dhe i ndershem i fabrikes/fabrikave, qe sipas cdo perllogaritje mundeson fitime te tilla qe lejojne edhe harxhime te jashtezakonshme per "synet" etj. 





> *Se treti, shqiptaret duhet te mesojne se kur pasuria e dikujt sulmohet per motive politike, vetem e vetem per te krijuar xhelozira ne elektorat pasi shumica e elektoratit eshte e varfer, kjo nuk i sherben aspak vendit*. Gjithe politika kosovare eshte e pasur, ne fakt pasuria e Ramush Haradinaj nuk eshte gje krahasuar me peshkaqenet e krimit te organizuar qe i gjen ne majat e qeverise se Kosoves. Sulmet politike jane te perligjura kur vjen fjala tek pasuria, por jo duke perdorur retoriken komuniste te sulmit ndaj te pasurve e borgjezeve, por duke i kerkuar llogari politikaneve qe te bejne transparencen me publikun: Ku e ka burimin pasuria juaj? Nese eshte krijuar ne rruge ligjore e te ndershme, ta gezosh. Nese eshte e krijuar ne rruge ilegjitime ose nuk je ne gjendje te tregosh burimin e pasurise, ti nuk meriton voten time dhe prokuroria duhet te te hetoje me ligj. Dhe ligji nuk duhet perdorur ne menyre selektive, por duhet te veproje mbi te gjithe njesoj.


Ne rastin konkret, pa shkruar ne emer te diskutuesve tjere, nuk qendron motivi politik ne qender te kritikes, por perseri dyshimi absolutisht i bazuar mbi prejardhjen e dyshimte te pasurise, dhe rrejedhimisht e cdo veprimi qe nderlidhet me kete pasuri.
Fakti qe dikush ne menyre te kunderligjshme dhe te pandershme eshte pasuruar edhe me teper se R. Haradinaj nuk e amniston R. Haradinaj dhe pasurine e tij.




> Se katerti, nese shoqeria shqiptare do te harxhonte me pak kohe me xhelozira te tilla dhe me shume kohe ne denoncimin e ketyre aferave korruptive e kriminale, kjo do ti sherbente Kosoves dhe te ardhmes se saj. Te gjithe qytetaret e Kosoves e dine se cilet jane njerezit e korruptuar dhe me cfare pislleqesh merren, por askush nuk guxon te denoncoje publikisht ne media dhe ne prokurori keto shkelje. Dhe per aq kohe sa kjo nuk ndodh, simbioza e frikshme e krimit dhe politikes do te vazhdoje dhe si ne Kosove si ne Shqiperi nuk do te jemi duke krijuar shtete ligjore, por do te jemi duke krijuar narko-shtete. Shtete te mberthyer nga trafikantet dhe kriminelet qe kane ne dore pushtetin ekonomik, politik dhe gjithe shteti nuk punon me per llogari te qytetareve, por per llogari te krimit te organizuar.
> 
> Albo


"xhelozira te tilla" ka ne gjithe boten, madje shume me teper se tek ne...
Por "xhelozirat" atje ne shumicen e rasteve jane vertete "xhelozira" ne kuptimin e plote te fjales, ndersa tek ne behet fjale kryesisht per mospajtim, kundershtim, proteste, bezdi,  indinjate...ndaj pasurive, te cilat sipas te gjitha gjasave jane grumbulluar ne menyre te kunderligjshme dhe te pamoralshme. Ne shumicen e rasteve duke keq-perdorur pushtetin dhe/ose lidhjet me pushtetin. Por edhe permes lidhjeve terthore me krimin e organizuar ne te gjitha format e mundshme.

----------


## mia@

Nje person publik ketu u akuzua pse perdori makinen e punes per nevoja personale nje fundjave, kurse ne ne Shqiperi s'duhet te pyesim si e kane vene gjithe ate pasuri politikanet se qenka shenje xhelozie e  shkelje e privacise?!

----------


## loneeagle

> Kjo shtepi me vlere 1 milion Euro,
> 
> 
> Nuk blehet me pagen e deputetit kosovar !
> 
> 
> Shtepia e Ramush Haraçit :
> 
> 
> ...


Shume e shemtuar per shumen e shpenzuar. Politikanet shqiptar jane te gjithe hajdute, mjer populli! A ka ligje qe kontrollon pasurit? Ku i gjejne kaq shume te ardhura. Emigrante jam edhe une kam afer 20 vjet, por eshte e pamundur te ndertoj nje prone 1 milion dollar.

----------


## ane

> Mos me luaj loje fjalesh o mesi, hapi syt pakës se shqiptar edhe Hashim Thaci eshte, po shih se si e gjunjezoi Kosoven ! Ne perendim, politikanet kan shpenzuar me pak se 100 euro per deshirat e tyre "extravagante" dhe jan liçensuar nga partia, nga shteti e nga shoqeria dhe asnjehere nuk u arsyetuan duke then se : Ky i tha vetit gjerman, zvicrran, hollandez, anglez,..prandaj "ka te drejt" (te konsumon haram) ! 
> 
> "Hero" i Kosoves, nuk duhet doemos te jete edhe Hajduk i Kosovës ! Un personalisht kam dhene para per çlirimin e tij kur u be fushata "Me Ramushin" ! Sot shokët e tij te luftes ka 50 ne muajt i marrin, e jo 50'000 ! Tani s'po perparon Kosova,... jo po t'doket !


Ne perendim e dime ne si do vepronin ne keto raste ,per ate edhe u kemi lakmi por ti pse promovon islamin e nuk sjelle edhe shembuj nga ajo bote?!!

----------


## Le dévoué

> Ne perendim e dime ne si do vepronin ne keto raste ,per ate edhe u kemi lakmi por ti pse promovon islamin e nuk sjelle edhe shembuj nga ajo bote?!!


Korrupcioni trajtohet njesoj edhe ne Kine, sikurse ne Amerik, e ne boten Islame ! T'korruptuarit, s'kan fe, vjedhja eshte vjedhje dhe s'falet me asgje, sidomos kur behet fjal per keqperdorimin e taksave te qytetareve !

----------


## Le dévoué

Shihni me syt e tuaj 2 kullat e Ramushit ne fshatin e tij :




Si Ramushi, ka plot ! Vetem se ata "plot" jan nje fije me te zgjuar se Ramushi, pasi pasurin e tyre dijn ta kamuflojn !

----------


## Ziti

> Heronjte nuk perzihen ne politike...
> Kush perzihet ne politike eshte politikan. Dhe cdo politikan mund te "sulmohet."


kur je edhe hero edhe politikan atehere duhet te gezosh respekt te vecante ne popull dhe avantazhet askush nuk mund ti diskutoje. un e kam me mire te shoh nje hero te kosoves me keshtjelle sesa me qene i varur prej milicise serbe.
pse si jane krijuar klasat borgjeze sot kapitaliste ne perendim? duke shite banane?

----------


## goldian

pash besen a ma sqaron dikush kete pyetje 
keto qe sot jane gjalle e bajne Jet luksit quhen heronj
po ato qe dhan jeten per kosov ca quhen?
e kam seriozisht pa ironi

----------


## Wordless

goldian

Ata quhen Heroj të pavdekshëm. Edhe ata po të ishin gjallë , do të ishin munduar për tu pasuruar dhe për ta gëzuar jetën dhe lirin e atdheut, lirin për të cilën ata e sakrifikuan jetën e tyre. Në mënyrë të ligjshme apo jo, kjo ngelet mister përderisa nuk jetojnë. I paharruar qoftë kujtimi i kujdo që jep jetën për atdheun dhe familjen e tijë

----------


## Boy_XL

> a filluat me i sulmue heronjte e kosoves a?


Dacici e la lshu faren me heret ne Kosove edhe tash jan rritur t'bijt e Dacicit edhe i sulmojn ata qe i perzunen serbin nga Kosova.

----------

